
British Airways IT chaos was caused by human error - rusanu
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-40159202
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/6etml6/british_ai...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/6etml6/british_airways_places_blame_for_outage_on_single/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/6ex6dc/british_ai...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/6ex6dc/british_airways_has_it_all_wrong/)

[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/06/05/british_airways_cri...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/06/05/british_airways_critical_path_analysis/)

[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/06/02/british_airways_dat...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/06/02/british_airways_data_centre_configuration/)

------
rusanu
> a contractor doing maintenance work inadvertently switched off the power
> supply [...] This resulted in the total immediate loss of power to the
> facility, bypassing the backup generators and batteries... After a few
> minutes of this shutdown, it was turned back on in an unplanned and
> uncontrolled fashion, which created physical damage to the systems and
> significantly exacerbated the problem.

